# adding body to wine



## wzazdzez (Nov 26, 2012)

What are some ways to add body to red and white wines.


----------



## shoelesst (Nov 26, 2012)

wzazdzez said:


> What are some ways to add body to red and white wines.



There are a variety of additives like Booster Rouge, Tannin additives, Opti-Red/White that claim to do this.


----------



## Bartman (Nov 26, 2012)

Another 'trick' for (primarily red) kits without a grape pack or raisins - add some raisins when you pitch the yeast. The recommended type varies by person you ask - some recommend organic flame raisins form Whole Foods, but that's a little pricey for me (no offense intended, Ibglowin ). I used basic SunMaid raisins in a Chilean Carmenere frozen-juice bucket this spring (MM Chile Fresco) and am pleased that it has more body than the frozen-juice Cabernet Sauv. I made last year, but that's not exactly a scientific methodology, of course. How much to use? Kind of depends on how long you plan to leave them in (just for a quick, 1-week fermentation vs. a slow, low-temp. fermentation plus a couple weeks in a secondary); I added a 3 big handfuls which was roughly one cup or so. It wouldn't have hurt if I added some more, but I am satisfied with the final product. I don't generally try to be that precise with that sort of 'addition' because it depends on the juice quality, the color intensity, the varietal, and other variables that make winemaking more of an art than a science (IMHO). There are a million ways to skin a cat - I've only a tried a couple hundred thousand so far. 

But you also don't want to use any raisins that have any wax coating or preservatives on them as it may interfere with the fermentation or final taste (no yogurt raisins!). Of course, if you are using EC1118 yeast, it would probably ferment the juice even if they were dusted with K-meta - but let's not tempt fate.


----------



## robie (Nov 26, 2012)

If the wine is already fermented, you can:

Add oak as it give a greater mouth feel.

Age the wine in an actual oak barrel to concentrate the wine.

Use something like gum arabic or glycerin. These can ruin a wine if over dosed.


----------



## wzazdzez (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice on adding oak chips to a five gallon carboy, what type? how much? I presume (cause I try to never assume) that I should do it after malolactic fermintation.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 27, 2012)

I always add oak during primary fermentation, 2-4 oz is a decent start, you can always add more. I add chips in a nylon drawstring bag, this way I can remove all at once. Taste it often, twice a day to make sure that it isn't over powering. Oak will dissapate as the wine ages.
Another way to add body is to add raisins to the primary, I rehydrate in a few cups of water first, I'll use 2-3 cups in 5-6 gallons of wine, this adds nice mouth feel, body, and to some extent, acts as a yeast nutrient.
I'll chop them, rehydrate and add to a drawstring bag, they are a PITA to remove.
Tom


----------



## joeswine (Nov 27, 2012)

*Question and answer?*

 GOT A QUESTION?WHAT TYPE OF WINE ARE YOU REFERRING TO ,FRESH JUICE,KIT,GRAPES?

 HAVE YOU EVER DONE A KIT?IF SO FOLLOW THE PROCESS,IN THAT ALMOST ALL THE TIME THE MFG. WILL STATE TO ADD THE OAK,EITHER IN THE PRIMARY AND OR SECONDARY,DEPENDING ON THE FINISH THEY ARE TRYING TO ACHIEVE,APPLY THAT PROCESS TO FRESH JUICE,AND PRIMARY OAK,SECONDARY OAK POWDER ,ONCE AGAIN DEPENDING ON THEIR EXPECTED FINISH,ADDING RAISINS IS A WHOLE DIFFERENT ENTITY,YES IN THE PRIMARY AND IN SOME CASES THROUGH THE PROCESS UNTIL 3RD RAKING AS IN THE CASE OF AMARONE,ADDING RAISINS WILL NOT ONLY GIVE SOME BODY TO THE WINE DEPENDING ON VOLUME BEING ADDED AND LENGTH OF STAY,BUT ALSO ALCOHOL LEVELS WILL RISE AS WELL AS TATE PROFILE AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST ITS WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE TO TASTE IN YOUR FINISHED PRODUCT IT'S YOUR TASTE BUDS THAT HAVE CONTROL.


----------

